# Which watch?



## SubtleAggressiv

Hello guys and girls :wave:

Im looking to get myself a watch sometime soon from Goldsmiths and as Im not a massive watch person I wanted your opinions on which one to get.

Ive so far found three within the budget I had in mind - around £310 a bit more or less is fine. After my near death experience I want to buy something which will remind me that life is short and to make the best of it so a watch came to mind.

The candidates:
1) £330










2) £210









3) £350









4) £325









Is Skagen a good brand/company to buy a watch from?

Obviously with the money Im spending (not THAT much :lol I want a watch that'll last me for years so it has to have a certain 'classic' element about it.

If there are any others you think I would want please post 'em up. Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP

No 1 for me :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330

All very nice but got to be number 3 for me.


----------



## kh904

Beemer 330 said:


> All very nice but got to be number 3 for me.


I agree, no 3 for me!

My personal taste is clean cut, classic, not too much doing on etc.

I think this will age better compared to the other 2.


----------



## byrnes

I have a TW steel. It's 50mm, pretty big but wears well. I'd defiantly recommend going in and trying them on to see what you think looks best and feels right on you. A watch is a personal thing. Alot of people don't understand spending more than £10 on a watch, so get what you want and only you want.


----------



## tomah

Would you like it to potentially be an heirloom to pass on to posterity?


----------



## NickP

Out of those No 1


----------



## wookey

Out of the 3 I quite like #1 

I'm not a fan of designer label watches e.g Armarni, Hugo Boss etc. I chap I used to work with worked in the watch industry and he said the best made designer watch was Gucci. Other than that, he always said stick to a proper watch manufacturer.


----------



## iano C

Number one by a long shot.


----------



## dr-x

For the Money my top 3 brands would be:
1) Tissot
2) Citizen
3) Seiko


----------



## Scatty

for me being a girl, i would like to see number 1 on a bloke !!

That is of course the watch only lol !!!


----------



## tomah

wookey said:


> stick to a proper watch manufacturer.


This is what I was going to get at.

If it's something you maybe would like to pass down, I think it's important buy a watch from a known watchmaker.

Furthermore, I'd tend to prefer an automatic with a decent movement as it feels more like a watch, even if it does bring a little more maintenance.

For your budget, check out http://christopherward.co.uk

He's a newcomer, but he's getting noticed and the name may become household in coming years, raising the value of his watches.

He also gives an unheard of, 5 year warranty, and you can return the watch if you don't like it within 60 days.

:thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> I have a TW steel. It's 50mm, pretty big but wears well. I'd defiantly recommend going in and trying them on to see what you think looks best and feels right on you. A watch is a personal thing. Alot of people don't understand spending more than £10 on a watch, so get what you want and only you want.


Thanks for the great advice byrnes.



wookey said:


> Out of the 3 I quite like #1
> 
> I'm not a fan of designer label watches e.g Armarni, Hugo Boss etc. I chap I used to work with worked in the watch industry and he said the best made designer watch was Gucci. Other than that, he always said stick to a proper watch manufacturer.


Wookey Im with you on that, Im not a BIG fan of designer label watches either. A friend of mine recently bought this Gucci watch for their 24 birthday and it felt nice and heavy on the wrist and looked great.







Still, theres a part of me that wants a watch from a proper manufacturer :thumb:



tomah said:


> Would you like it to potentially be an heirloom to pass on to posterity?


Tomah, if the watch I get lasts long enough for me to pass onto my son then why not but I dont expect it to. I may get it enscribed with some 'words of wisdom', maybe something typical like "Life is short" or something I thought of like "2nd chance, dont waste it".
Ive always had a desire to purchase a watch from Mont Blanc. When Im back on my feet and doing well Ill be picking one up from them.



bad devil said:


> for me being a girl, i would like to see number 1 on a bloke !!
> 
> That is of course the watch only lol !!!


:lol:



tomah said:


> This is what I was going to get at.
> 
> If it's something you maybe would like to pass down, I think it's important buy a watch from a known watchmaker.
> 
> Furthermore, I'd tend to prefer an automatic with a decent movement as it feels more like a watch, even if it does bring a little more maintenance.
> 
> For your budget, check out http://christopherward.co.uk
> 
> He's a newcomer, but he's getting noticed and the name may become household in coming years, raising the value of his watches.
> 
> He also gives an unheard of, 5 year warranty, and you can return the watch if you don't like it within 60 days.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for the link tomah ill check it out.

Thanks for the replies/votes so far. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

This guy has some good prices and nice watches - http://stores.ebay.co.uk/South-Devon-Watch-Sales-Ltd

I have a TW Steel canteen watch and they're not that great for the money. Mineral glass that can scratch and the leather straps aren't the best. I think the 45mm is big enough. I also swapped my strap for a rubber one from Watchxl. They have some good prices too.

http://www.watchxl.com/watches/tw-steel.html?___store=english&___from_store=english&limit=all


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Ok thanks to Tomah's link I found a great looking watch.

Check it out










I think this has to be the top contender!


----------



## divine3779

Number ! big time looks like an IWC big pilot! I'd say #1 mate


----------



## MCZ2047

If you are going to buy out of Goldsmiths, tescos club card vouchers are worth 4 times there orginal value if you change them into Goldsmiths vouchers. We had £40 worth of tesco vouchers lying in the cupboard so I changed them over at the begining of last week and £160 of Goldsmith vouchers dropped through my letter box this morning. So thats the wifes Xmas present sorted :lol:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

MCZ2047 said:


> If you are going to buy out of Goldsmiths, tescos club card vouchers are worth 4 times there orginal value if you change them into Goldsmiths vouchers. We had £40 worth of tesco vouchers lying in the cupboard so I changed them over at the begining of last week and £160 of Goldsmith vouchers dropped through my letter box this morning. So thats the wifes Xmas present sorted :lol:


This is the reason why Im buying from Goldsmiths :lol:
But from 6th Dec you can only triple the value of clubcard vouchers. The only thing is now Ive seen a great looking watch I want, Goldsmiths doesnt sell it  Oh the irony.


----------



## tomah

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Ok thanks to Tomah's link I found a great looking watch.
> 
> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this has to be the top contender!


Is that the C70 Silver Arrow?



MCZ2047 said:


> If you are going to buy out of Goldsmiths, tescos club card vouchers are worth 4 times there orginal value if you change them into Goldsmiths vouchers. We had £40 worth of tesco vouchers lying in the cupboard so I changed them over at the begining of last week and £160 of Goldsmith vouchers dropped through my letter box this morning. So thats the wifes Xmas present sorted :lol:


That's good to know! :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

tomah said:


> Is that the C70 Silver Arrow?


Yep. I got my eye on it now :thumb:


----------



## kamaran

No 1


----------



## tomah

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Yep. I got my eye on it now :thumb:


I've been mightily impressed with CW's attention to detail.

The crowns, face designs, quality of materials, movements and straps are pretty much unequaled in the price range. Plus the warranty and forum community just make them a bit special.

I wish they had more for women, as I'd love to buy my wife one.

All the best with the decision. Buying a nice timepiece can be more difficult than buying a car.

...or maybe that's just me.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

tomah said:


> I've been mightily impressed with CW's attention to detail.
> 
> The crowns, face designs, quality of materials, movements and straps are pretty much unequaled in the price range. Plus the warranty and forum community just make them a bit special.
> 
> I wish they had more for women, as I'd love to buy my wife one.
> 
> All the best with the decision. Buying a nice timepiece can be more difficult than buying a car.
> 
> ...or maybe that's just me.


Thank you

Im looking forward to ordering my timepiece soon, I gather that you have bought something from them in the past?

I was having a look through their excellent website and the attention to detail on their watches really shine through. Thats what got me so excited about getting one 

Would you know of any discount codes for CW?


----------



## markonline1

Of the 4, I would have said number one, the other 3 are ghastly! However, the chap that said the glass on the TW isnt scratch proof is a big worry. How's about going for a proper watch like a Tag second hand? There are plenty of reputable companies online.


----------



## byrnes

markonline1 said:


> OHowever, the chap that said the glass on the TW isnt scratch proof is a big worry.


TW Steel watches are mineral glass. Its pretty scratch resistant. Mine has no marks on the glass at all. The only thing which will be scratch proof is sapphire glass, which is expensive and you will obviously pay a premium for.


----------



## byrnes

Also to the OP.
As I have said earlier on, its what YOU want at the end of the day. Dont think, "hummm I wonder what the resale might be on this if I decide to sell it one day". I know a lot of people do this. Wear it love it, and use the bloody thing. I wear a different watch every day from my collection. 
I personally like automatics with display backs so you can see the craftsmanship involved in a watch. But I also like the dials/straps etc.
Buy what you feel is right for you. Ive seen some nice RLT (Roy L Taylor, english watchmaker) watches, and some are really nice. Who cares if no one has heard of the brand.
What ever you decide on, make sure you get pictures up!

P.s. There are some very nice Chris ward watches on his site!


----------



## byrnes

Damn you tomah!

I think i have to put my Longines and Rolex on hold. Ive found myself another nice watch!


----------



## bjarvis2785

Christopher Ward has some beautiful watches.. completely agree with the guys above on that!

Out of you original choices it would be either 1 or 2.
I'm off this weekend to try on a TW CEO Canteen - so i'm a bit biased on number 1, but i did see the Skagen in the window of Goldsmiths the other day - looks a very nice watch, but it also did look a little thin and lightweight...

It completely depends on your own tastes and what you want from a watch. What you have to realise (which i'm sure you have) is that for sub £500 you're not going to get a masterpiece like an Omega, Rolex etc - but as long as you like it and enjoy wearing it then that's what it's all about


----------



## johnnyguitar

For a shade over your budget at £340 I would go for a Precista PRS3 from Timefactors.com.


----------



## banarno

How about something like the new Oakley Gearbox;


----------



## Posambique

Choose whatever you want, but please not the Armani.
They´re not supposed to make watches.
This is a good point


wookey said:


> he always said stick to a proper watch manufacturer.


These are also great suggestions:


dr-x said:


> For the Money my top 3 brands would be:
> 1) Tissot
> 2) Citizen
> 3) Seiko


If I would spend that much money I´d definitely 
look what Certina has to offer.
A Swiss made quality watch is what I might like.
http://www.certina.com/


----------



## tomah

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Thank you
> 
> Im looking forward to ordering my timepiece soon, I gather that you have bought something from them in the past?
> 
> I was having a look through their excellent website and the attention to detail on their watches really shine through. Thats what got me so excited about getting one
> 
> Would you know of any discount codes for CW?


Check the forum for discounts. They have them occasionally, but this isn't the time of year for discounts.

I haven't actually got round to getting myself a CW yet. But, I've been eyeing them up for almost a year now.

Either I'll get a CW, or I'll persuade my dad to give me his Omega so I can get it restored (it's in awful shape), which will probably cost over £300.

I bought a vintage Seiko in the summer (early 70's) which is in great nick, and which I enjoy wearing. It's not a CW, but I just couldn't afford 3-600 quid on a watch this year.












byrnes said:


> Damn you tomah!


They're lovely, aren't they? It would be hard to find something more worthy than a CW up to £1,500.


----------



## Nuzzy-B

1 & 3 for me


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> Also to the OP.
> As I have said earlier on, its what YOU want at the end of the day. Dont think, "hummm I wonder what the resale might be on this if I decide to sell it one day". I know a lot of people do this. Wear it love it, and use the bloody thing. I wear a different watch every day from my collection.
> I personally like automatics with display backs so you can see the craftsmanship involved in a watch. But I also like the dials/straps etc.
> Buy what you feel is right for you. Ive seen some nice RLT (Roy L Taylor, english watchmaker) watches, and some are really nice. Who cares if no one has heard of the brand.
> What ever you decide on, make sure you get pictures up!
> 
> P.s. There are some very nice Chris ward watches on his site!


Thanks again for the great advice. Believe me when I say I couldnt care less about resale values, I want to buy something Ill enjoy and get the best out of. If it is worth more in the future then great but if not then I wouldnt consider it a loss really . 
With VAT rising next month I want to buy a timepiece while I can.



tomah said:


> Check the forum for discounts. They have them occasionally, but this isn't the time of year for discounts.
> 
> I haven't actually got round to getting myself a CW yet. But, I've been eyeing them up for almost a year now.
> 
> Either I'll get a CW, or I'll persuade my dad to give me his Omega so I can get it restored (it's in awful shape), which will probably cost over £300.
> 
> I bought a vintage Seiko in the summer (early 70's) which is in great nick, and which I enjoy wearing. It's not a CW, but I just couldn't afford 3-600 quid on a watch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're lovely, aren't they? It would be hard to find something more worthy than a CW up to £1,500.


That vintage Seiko looks great :thumb:

Ill get on the CW forum now and see if any discount codes are floating around.

Thanks everybody :thumb: pictures will come once I get the watch.


----------



## kirkn99

*15% Off @ Christopher Ward this weekend*

Seeing as Christopher Ward gets a mention I just got an email saying there's 15% off everything this weekend until midnight Monday 6th, applies to full priced items for online sales only and excludes any other offer codes

Special discount code is MD15

http://www.christopherward.co.uk/

Check out the forum too for lots of extra info and pictures

http://www.christopherwardforum.com/

I have 3 CW watches and they are very good quality for the money


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

kirkn99 said:


> Seeing as Christopher Ward gets a mention I just got an email saying there's 15% off everything this weekend until midnight Monday 6th, applies to full priced items for online sales only and excludes any other offer codes
> 
> Special discount code is MD15
> 
> http://www.christopherward.co.uk/
> 
> Check out the forum too for lots of extra info and pictures
> 
> http://www.christopherwardforum.com/
> 
> I have 3 CW watches and they are very good quality for the money


This is brilliant! Ive just ordered my new watch. So it should be here next week hopefully!

Thanks for the great link.


----------



## byrnes

What did you order? 
Kirkn99 that 15% off is really itching me to buy one this weekend while VAT stays at 17.5%. But I really shouldn't. Being impulsive is bloody expensive!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> What did you order?
> Kirkn99 that 15% off is really itching me to buy one this weekend while VAT stays at 17.5%. But I really shouldn't. Being impulsive is bloody expensive!


I ordered this beauty










The great thing about it is, that if I dont like it I can send it back and either try another watch or get a full refund.

The watch was £325 before delivery and I ended up paying £285 all in! Im quite happy to say the least.

If the watch is as good as it looks and people say then Ill be getting this in the future.
http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/view-all-2/c40ipk.html

Byrnes - I say treat yourself mate :thumb:


----------



## tomah

Nice choice SA!

The C40 is my favourite, too. It's one of the best Valjoux 7750 watches for that price.

Some day...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

tomah said:


> Nice choice SA!
> 
> The C40 is my favourite, too. It's one of the best Valjoux 7750 watches for that price.
> 
> Some day...


Thanks Tomah.

Ill keep this thread updated when I receive the watch + pictures to follow.


----------



## byrnes

You picked a good'un there SA! 
Think I'll have to buy one over the weekend! 
The c40 looks nice only thing which would put me off is the pvd coating, chip it and you will see metal underneath. Which is a bit of a bugger. But I'm sure CW will be able to repair it if need be.
Looking forward to you getting pictures up for us!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> You picked a good'un there SA!
> Think I'll have to buy one over the weekend!
> The c40 looks nice only thing which would put me off is the pvd coating, chip it and you will see metal underneath. Which is a bit of a bugger. But I'm sure CW will be able to repair it if need be.
> Looking forward to you getting pictures up for us!


Thanks byrnes I cant wait for it to get here. CW said they will e-mail me with the tracking # when its dispatched so hopefully sometime next week. I only have a crappy camera phone so pictures will be off that, hopefully it'll do it justice. Its a good excuse to get myself a digital camera :lol:


----------



## Will-S

Of the ones shown No.1


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Alright, a bit of an update.

I havent received the watch yet, even though I ordered it last Saturday and delivery times are stated as 3-5 working days. The e-mail I was promised, with the tracking # and everything also hasnt been received yet.

I have e-mailed one of the dedicated customer service assistants and hopefully this will all be sorted out quickly. 

I just want my watch!


----------



## tomah

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Alright, a bit of an update.
> 
> I havent received the watch yet, even though I ordered it last Saturday and delivery times are stated as 3-5 working days. The e-mail I was promised, with the tracking # and everything also hasnt been received yet.
> 
> I have e-mailed one of the dedicated customer service assistants and hopefully this will all be sorted out quickly.
> 
> I just want my watch!


I've been waiting much longer for stuff over the past 10 days than normal.

Annoying!


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

tomah said:


> I've been waiting much longer for stuff over the past 10 days than normal.
> 
> Annoying!


I actually received a package today and I thought it was the watch, I opened the box and it was the bloody energy saving plug I ordered a couple of weeks ago :lol:


----------



## tomah

SubtleAggressiv said:


> I actually received a package today and I thought it was the watch, I opened the box and it was the bloody energy saving plug I ordered a couple of weeks ago :lol:


That literally made me laugh out loud!!

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

OK guys and girls I received the watch today . Turns out CW sent out the watch on Friday as next day delivery even though I specified Monday as the delivery date, so I had to go down to the depot today. Its all right though, here are some pictures for you to look at. Sorry about the camera phone pics.


























































I love the attention to detail and also the weight of it on my wrist. The presentation box feels and looks heavy and solid just as it should be to display a nice timepiece.

If anybody has any questions about the watch let me know and Ill try to answer it as best as I can. Thanks for all your help everybody.


----------



## bjarvis2785

nice watch fella.. good choice.
I think my next one may well be a CW.

I've just bought myself a TW Steel CEO Canteen CE 1030 but it's for xmas and the missus won't let me have it till then


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

bjarvis2785 said:


> nice watch fella.. good choice.
> I think my next one may well be a CW.
> 
> I've just bought myself a TW Steel CEO Canteen CE 1030 but it's for xmas and the missus won't let me have it till then


Thanks bjarvis

Good things come to those who wait


----------



## byrnes

So your happy with it then SA? would you buy another from CW? 
I think I'll be getting one soon. The ETA movements are tried and tested so you won't have any problem with that. 
The whole watch feel good? Strap solid? Clasp decent? 
From what I've seen the box you get with the watches are as decent as the watch them selfs.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> So your happy with it then SA? would you buy another from CW?
> I think I'll be getting one soon. The ETA movements are tried and tested so you won't have any problem with that.
> The whole watch feel good? Strap solid? Clasp decent?
> From what I've seen the box you get with the watches are as decent as the watch them selfs.


Hi Adam I would say yes so far I am happy but Ive only tried it on for a few minutes before I got distracted and started talking to my best mate on Skype :lol: I am loving it that bit more because I have 1 of only 500 pieces worldwide, which just gives it that special feeling :argie:

The watch has a nice weight to it definitely and the strap feels nice on the wrist. The clasp is a bit fiddly for me but it is extremely easy to take off and on again due to the quick release mechanism, its just adjusting the thing which is a bit of a pain.

The attention to detail I would say is excellent, every bit as good as it looks on the website. Sharp clean lines of the watch mixed with bold touches here and there. It also came with a micro-fibre cleaning cloth for some detailing madness on it. Would anybody recommend using snow foam, the 1 sink method and AG HD wax? 

All in all I would buy another watch from CW. This may change depending on how the watch ages but so far impressions are good. My birthday is coming up soon (6months) so now is a good time to scope out the next timepiece for my collection 

Also the presentation box is comes in is sexy as fu$£. Honestly it looks and feels great. Worthy of showing off imo and it really impresses when you see it. If you want pictures let me know, but my camera phone will not do it justice.

Actually Im wearing my watch now... cant stop looking at it and I dont even care what the time is. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar

Worth keeping an eye on the CW site as they sometimes sell some of their watches a little cheaper - maybe returns or shop-soiled stuff. I nearly bought one of the tritium dial watches a while back because it was fairly heavily discounted. I'm after a C60 Trident though.


----------



## byrnes

Thanks SA!
Ive got my eye on a C5 auto and a C600 for next year.
From what you have said and all the other reviews ive read for CW. You cant go wrong with them! I will defo have to invest


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

byrnes said:


> Thanks SA!
> Ive got my eye on a C5 auto and a C600 for next year.
> From what you have said and all the other reviews ive read for CW. You cant go wrong with them! I will defo have to invest


Good choice with those two timepieces Adam they look very nice :thumb:

Honestly I much prefer a CW watch than say the Armani or TW Steel I was thinking of on my first post. I would probably be bored of the other two already but with my C70 I just keep looking at it  Now the only problem is that I want to wear it all the time but Im scared to scratch the face or damage it in any way when I work. :lol:

Anyways all the best mate.


----------



## johnnyguitar

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Now the only problem is that I want to wear it all the time but Im scared to scratch the face or damage it in any way when I work. :lol:


According to the spec it has a sapphire crystal which you will find very very difficult to scratch, especially if you have been used to wearing watches with either plastic or mineral crystals. Breaking it with an impact on the other hand is another matter entirely!


----------



## adamck

I have a silver Milgauss









Nice and plain for a rolex, not too bling. Also a more 'Budget' model.
The face is treated with anti-reflection coating which shines green when the light hits it.
Also the Lume light up green and blue (white bits go green and orange bits go blue)


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

johnnyguitar said:


> According to the spec it has a sapphire crystal which you will find very very difficult to scratch, especially if you have been used to wearing watches with either plastic or mineral crystals. Breaking it with an impact on the other hand is another matter entirely!





adamck said:


> I have a silver Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and plain for a rolex, not too bling. Also a more 'Budget' model.
> The face is treated with anti-reflection coating which shines green when the light hits it.
> Also the Lume light up green and blue (white bits go green and orange bits go blue)


Very nice adamck :thumb:

Hey JohnnyG Im just nervous of doing any damage to it, sapphire crystal may be very difficult to scratch but I dont want to find out how difficult. I love it like a baby  
I need to get a better paid and less physically demanding job :lol:


----------



## adamck

I found a better shot of the glass on my Migauss.


----------



## Grizzle

Love my TW Steel watch.


----------



## Jesse74

I'm for the first one, all the way! I always thought my Breitling was a "hefty" watch and felt good on my wrist until I bought an over-sized watch... you'll love it! I got one of these and I absolutely love it http://sonbol.com/watch23.php


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Grizzle said:


> Love my TW Steel watch.





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> I'm for the first one, all the way! I always thought my Breitling was a "hefty" watch and felt good on my wrist until I bought an over-sized watch... you'll love it! I got one of these and I absolutely love it http://sonbol.com/watch23.php


Yours looks very nice Grizzle. I might still get that TW Steel on the first page depending on how I feel.

The sonbol looks great. Very unusual to have the crown on the left than the right. Had a look on the website and theres some good designs up, I will be taking a closer look. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Go for it mate, you'll love it.


----------



## Jesse74

SubtleAggressiv said:


> The sonbol looks great. Very unusual to have the crown on the left than the right. Had a look on the website and theres some good designs up, I will be taking a closer look. :thumb:


The left bite is nice because it doesn't dig into your hand .


----------



## bjarvis2785

that sonbol is beautiful!! :argie:


----------



## johnnyguitar

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Hey JohnnyG Im just nervous of doing any damage to it, sapphire crystal may be very difficult to scratch but I dont want to find out how difficult. I love it like a baby
> I need to get a better paid and less physically demanding job :lol:


Keep it for best then. I have a TAG Carrera Twin Time that I wore every day - I had an office job and there wasn't much that would cause it any harm, but ding it I did - the first one is the worst. I bought another couple of used watches - a pair of Hamiltons, a lovely Glycine Combat Sub and ended up parting with them eventually. I then picked up a mint Longines Hydroconquest - it's got a couple of scratches and dints on it now, but it still doesn't affect my enjoyment of it.

Next stop is either an Omega PO or a Rollie no-date Sub.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Grizzle said:


> Go for it mate, you'll love it.


Its definitely worth considering, thanks grizzle.



bjarvis2785 said:


> that sonbol is beautiful!! :argie:


I like it too.



Wolf's Chemicals;2528570 said:


> The left bite is nice because it doesn't dig into your hand .


Its a conspiracy! What will they come up with next.. 



johnnyguitar said:


> Keep it for best then. I have a TAG Carrera Twin Time that I wore every day - I had an office job and there wasn't much that would cause it any harm, but ding it I did - the first one is the worst. I bought another couple of used watches - a pair of Hamiltons, a lovely Glycine Combat Sub and ended up parting with them eventually. I then picked up a mint Longines Hydroconquest - it's got a couple of scratches and dints on it now, but it still doesn't affect my enjoyment of it.
> 
> Next stop is either an Omega PO or a Rollie no-date Sub.


Good choices johnnyG. Just thinking about what I should get in 6 months.. until then Ill just enjoy the C70 .


----------



## The_Bouncer

Really like the TW steels but found the straps on them not good quality plus being only a 20mm band, not really ideal for aftermarket straps i.e Toshi etc. Great face watches tho.

Good choice above on the Rollie no date, love these watches, I have the ceramic GMTII although father christmas is bringing me a Bentley GMT.. :O) can't wait for that one

The Sonbol looks good, similar to the UBoats' )


----------



## donnyboy

The_Bouncer said:


> Really like the TW steels but found the straps on them not good quality plus being only a 20mm band, not really ideal for aftermarket straps i.e Toshi etc. Great face watches tho.


I got a genuine rubber TW Steel strap here - http://www.watchxl.com/accessoires/watchbands.html?manufacturer=14

Much prefer it to the leather. I have rubber straps on most of my watches.


----------



## johnnyguitar

What I REALLY want is a 21mm one piece NATO-style nylon watch strap in black or dark grey but they are tricky buggers to track down in that size.


----------



## byrnes

johnnyguitar said:


> What I REALLY want is a 21mm one piece NATO-style nylon watch strap in black or dark grey but they are tricky buggers to track down in that size.


Get in contact with Roy from thewatchforum.co.uk he makes RLT watches, he normally has lots of different NATO straps.


----------



## johnnyguitar

A _long_ while back some of RLT's NATO watch straps either came up too big or too small (can't remember, but it was either that the 20mm came out at 21mm or the 22m was too small and came out at 21mm) but it's proving quite difficult to find one that is sold as 21mm. The are a few knocking around priced in USD but they're either light grey or green.


----------



## robertdon777

I do like some swatch models


----------



## RivieraV

Some nice timepieces...No 1 I think is the best, but the number 3, well sorry I would rather wear a pink timex, tacky, cheaply made for posers, no class...


----------



## chopper007

I just tret myself to one of these, because I got it from the omega boutique in NYC. They had the actual astronauts sign 10 of the box's... Now that must be a collectable item in years to come....

311.30.42.30.99.001
Omega Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz Ltd Edt of 1975 Mechanical Chronograph


What I'm getting at is don't be tempted by designer labels.. Buy a proper watch from a respected watch maker.. My example may be extreme. But you can get goos 2 nd hand examples of some nice watches. Try looking for used tag or similar


----------

